# Black mouth cur?



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello all!

A few weeks ago we adopted a 5 or 6 month old female that a friend of mine told me was a stray in a rough part of the city. She was so thin you could see almost all of her ribs and had lots of lose skin. Initially we were only going to foster so she wouldn't have to go to the shelter but you know how that goes. She's a special little puppy and bonded with me immediately. She's really smart, super sweet, very gentle, lots of energy at times, runs really fast, cuts back and forth, sometimes herds our other puppy into the corners of the lawn, has a spotted tongue, has black nails, and a feirce bark that sounds like it should come from a 100 lb dog, not a 35 lb puppy. Initially I thought she was part german Shepard but upon googling black mouth curs I think she could be that too. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance! : )

New to forums, hope these pictures load.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Depends on your area, to be honest - they're pretty rare outside of the deep south. It's possible but to me her head/face shape looks a LOT more german shepherd mix.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's another one of her profile. We call her the rocket dog. Lol


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. But we are in Texas so I thought it might be possible.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

BMC are pretty common here in TX. She doesn't look quite right to me but there are a couple of types and they aren't exactly bred to standard so it is still possible or she could be a mix. If you told me she was a GSD x lab I would believe that too. She has the lab tail and more of a shepherd head and face.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Totally agree. That was my first thought but the groomer threw me off. I thought maybe she knows more about dogs since she works with them every day. I've only heard of a cur dog a few times and for some reason associated them with being country dogs. Now I need to post pictures of the other dog in the picture. Though I'm pretty sure he's a lab/pit mix. The pit part scares me but I've also known some very sweet pits. Vet said lab though. That not all dogs with a block head are pits. Will post those pictures tomorrow. Thanks for chiming in! : )


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaawwwwww-w-w-w-w-ww!!! I have a soft spot for that "style" of dog  She looks a little like Bella - who's a GSD/Lab mix. 

Man, she's a cutie face whatever she is!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My guess would be shepherd pit mix, with maybe some lab in there. I fostered one for a while that looked just like that, and so did the rest of the litter that were tan with a black face/snout


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Awe! Thank you so much! I pretty much adopted her sight unseen except for two very small blurry pictures on a fb comment. Well, was supposed to only foster but when I saw her from the first time at the groomer and hopped out of the tub and made a break for it I couldn't help but laugh. Then to see her hugging the groomer with her ears down just melted my heart. I've never felt that way towards a dog before. And I just realized I mentioned in my intro thread that the groomer was the one that suggested black mouth cur but I forgot to say that initially here. Whoops. And she does look like your Bella! : )

Just checked and the roof of her mouth, under her tongue, and part of her gums are black. Is that also a gsd trait?


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

sydneynicole said:


> My guess would be shepherd pit mix, with maybe some lab in there. I fostered one for a while that looked just like that, and so did the rest of the litter that were tan with a black face/snout


Interesting. I see a little pit in him, but some people including the vet say they don't, but didn't think she had any pit. She does come from a part of the city that has a really high number of strays. So who knows. I guess she's a Heinz 57 like me. Lol : )


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

must be that I love Thud so much that I think other dogs have very strong traits just like him... anyone else see that in this pup.. think a main difference is Thud has a plushier coat.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Some people think that any dog with a black muzzle MUST be a BMC... lol


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

PatriciafromCO said:


> must be that I love Thud so much that I think other dogs have very strong traits just like him... anyone else see that in this pup.. think a main difference is Thud has a plushier coat.


Awe! Is that Thud in your profile picture? I looooove big fluffy dogs! Like little bears. : )


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Kayota said:


> Some people think that any dog with a black muzzle MUST be a BMC... lol


I believe it. Lol. I don't really know much about dogs so I thought it might be helpful if I had a general idea of their bread so I could research what to do/what to expect.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

RiRo said:


> Awe! Is that Thud in your profile picture? I looooove big fluffy dogs! Like little bears. : )


Thud is CptJack's big dog. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/382274-saturday-evening-home-thud.html you can see some pics here.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Depends on your area, to be honest - they're pretty rare outside of the deep south. It's possible but to me her head/face shape looks a LOT more german shepherd mix.


Now I see why you suggested German shepherd mix. She does look a lot like Thud! : )


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She just looks similar to GSD x Labs I've fostered in the past. She has that shepherd head shape. She also looks a good bit like BellaPup's Bella. I don't see bully breed in her, I've had GSD x pit puppies before and they tend to have blockier heads.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree, she does have a pretty pointy head. Her stance in the second to last picture was because she heard the neighbors dogs. Is it possible for dogs to make themselves look bigger than they are beyond raising their hackles?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think if she had BMC in her she would have more houndy type ears. Her ears look like she is crossed with a prick eared breed like a Shepherd.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I can see why you kept her. She's so stinking cute. I love her face in the second pic!


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure she knows how cute she is and uses it to get out of being in trouble for eating tissues, paper, bags, trash, almost got a flip flop. She's a mess. It's hard to stay mad at her because she tilts her head to the side and lets her tongue hang out when I saw her name (with kind of with a question mark) to get her to stop. Then she bounces over and leans her head into me for a hug. Maintaining discipline will be difficult with this one, but I don't want her to grow up wild and unruly. I was corrected for snapping, clapping, and sometimes using the spray bottle on my 'lab mix. Part pit?" thread since our boy is so sensitive. Doesn't seem to phase her at all but I still stopped. Obedience traing will start very soon.


----------

